# Hi all!



## racegrrl7665

I'm Racegrrl, a NASCAR and IndyCar fan whose ultimate summer would be spent traveling in an RV to as many races as possible! I'm a WAHM and wife, and I'll admit we're just venturing into the camping realm. I hope to get to know you all and learn more about the RV lifestyle.


----------



## gracy

Welcome


----------



## cagemaja

Hi Racegrrl! Welcome! :10220:


----------



## jeffmue

:welcome: Hello there!


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------



## antigua

Welcome racegrrl! I'm a Nascar fan too. Whose your driver?


----------

